# Twas the Month Before Christmas



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Moderator, if this is not appropriate in this forum, please move to the jungle.


*
*
*Twas the month before Christmas**​

 **When all through our land,**​

 **Not a Christian was praying**​

 **Nor taking a stand.**​

 **See the PC Police had taken away,**​

 **The reason for Christmas - no one could say.**​ 
 **The children were told by their schools not to sing,**​ 
 **About Shepherds and Wise Men and Angels and things.**​ 
 **It might hurt people's feelings, the teachers would say**​ 
 ** December 25th is just a ' Holiday '.**​ 
 **Yet the shoppers were ready with cash, checks and credit**​ 
 **Pushing folks down to the floor just to get it!**​ 
 **CDs from Madonna, an X BOX, an I-pod**​ 
 **Something was changing, something quite odd! **​ 
 **Retailers promoted Ramadan and Kwanzaa**​ 
 **In hopes to sell books by Franken & Fonda..**​ 
 **As Targets were hanging their trees upside down**​ 
 ** At Lowe's the word Christmas - was no where to be found.**​ 
 **At K-Mart and Staples and Penny's and Sears**​ 
 **You won't hear the word Christmas; it won't touch your ears.**​ 
 **Inclusive, sensitive, Di-ver-is-ty**​ 
 **Are words that were used to intimidate me.**​ 
 **Now Daschle, Now Darden, Now Sharpton, Wolf Blitzen**​ 
 **On Boxer, on Rather, on Kerry, on Clinton !**​ 
 **At the top of the Senate, there arose such a clatter**​ 
 **To eliminate Jesus, in all public matter.**​ 
 **And we spoke not a word, as they took away our faith**​ 
 ** Forbidden to speak of salvation and grace**​ 
 **The true Gift of Christmas was exchanged and discarded**​ 
 **The reason for the season, stopped before it started.**​ 
 **So as you celebrate 'Winter Break' under your 'Dream Tree'**​ 
 **Sipping your Starbucks, listen to me.**​ 
 **Choose your words carefully, choose what you say**​ 
 **Shout **MERRY CHRISTMAS** ,*​ 
 *Not Happy Holiday !**​ 
 *Please, all Christians join together and*​ 
 *Wish everyone you meet during the*​ 
 *Holidays * 
*a*​ 
 *MERRY CHRISTMAS* 
*Christ is The Reason for the Christ-mas Season!*​





​


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!! Emanuel!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Here, here! 

Merry CHRISTmas


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

May the blessings of the true God be upon all who celebrate the birth of our Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ. Merry CHRISTmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

as we gather on this forum in his name what a blessing to have 2cool freinds that love Jesus as I do .amen brothers and sisters .


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I read this and wheep knowing there are lost to be saved .Let them see it in us and be fishers of men now brothers and sisters now .


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

*and happy New Year*

_Merry CHRISTmas_


----------

